# PAWS



## pla725 (Nov 3, 2007)

PAWS (Philadelphia Animal Welfare Society)is the new name for the Philadelphia Animal Care and Control Shelter. There are a number of rabbits in need of adoption or at least fostering in this shelter. I've been in contact with one of the volunteers and conditions are bad. The rabbits need to get out. 

http://www.phillypaws.org/


----------



## pla725 (Nov 5, 2007)

Right now the most urgent need is Wendy. She is large black rabbit. She has been there for awhile.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 10, 2007)

Paula, thanks for posting about PAWS and Wendy! The situation at the shelter is not a good one for anyone, and until quite recently, the rabbits haven't had any advocates at all.

The shelter takes in nearly 30,000 animals a year and is very poorly funded by the city. The animal-care staff are city union employees who do not necessarily want to work with animals or care about the welfare of the animals in their charge.

The rabbit room at the shelter is 12 x 16 and houses up to 25 rabbits, plus guinea pigs, hamsters, and the occasional bird or reptile. We are very lucky in that a local guinea pig rescue saves virtually all of the pigs who come in, and reptiles, ferrets, and birds are also quickly moved into rescue.

So, that leaves the buns. 

While other shelters may have goals of keeping their rabbits supplied with toys, grass mats, or fresh veggies, at our shelter our rabbits are doing well if they get pellets and water every day. Their hay is atrocious, and they usually don't get any, anyway. 

The room they are in opens up into the kennels, so they are hearing 120 dogs bark virtually all day every day. Shelter staff have little enough time for the basics like cage cleaning, so "extras" like getting out of their cages for exercise are out of the question unless volunteers do it. And, while rabbits used to be spayed and neutered at the shelter, for several months no surgeries have been done at all. Let's not talk about healthy animals being put down, either.

So yes, we volunteers have our work cut out for us in Philadelphia! 

I recently visited the SEPA-Delaware branch of the House Rabbit Society's shelter in Delaware, and I learned a lot about how to improve the housing of our rabbits. Thanks to Joyce! 

We are actively recruiting more volunteers, so we can have more rabbits getting more exercise more often. We are also recruiting foster homes, and advertising our bunnies everywhere we can think of. This has led to a local rescue contacting us about some of our most desperate bunnies. Thank you Paula!

Hopefully, what we are doing will pay off and the shelter will have fewer rabbits who are there for 10 or 11 months, unadopted. I am hoping we can add mobile adoption events for rabbits, both to create adoptions and to let the public know about the problem of abandoned rabbits in our area.

I look forward to learning more here at RO.

If you live near Philadelphia and would like to help in any way, pm me!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 10, 2007)

I had an opportunity to visit this shelter today. Mia and the other small furry and rabbit volunteers are doing their best to improving conditions in this room. The rabbits and two hamsters are in small room (probably a storage closet at one time). Staff do not really take good care of these beautifulcreatures. 

The food that the rabbits get are stored in plastic container labeled "used to kill rats and mice". HUH? The hay was poor quality. I brought two bags of Oxbow. If it weren't for the volunteers they probably would not fed or fresh water for at a couple of days. 

I met Wendy, Cinder, Cookie, Onyx and a new rabbit named June. The rabbits were grateful for the interaction with people who know how to care for them. I will post pictures on this site tonight. 

More later....


----------



## pla725 (Nov 11, 2007)

Finally the photos I said I would upload last night.

June the French Lop:












Wendy


----------



## pla725 (Nov 11, 2007)

Cookie (male)






Cinder (male)






For some reason I didn't take pictures of Onyx. He looks like both Cookie and Cinder.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 11, 2007)

These two are brothers. The breed is Harlequin Rex. They were listed as Calico.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting those photos, Paula!

I am happy to report that Berry and Bramble, the rex brothers, left today for foster care, and I think that June the lop will be leaving tonight or tomorrow as well.

I am going to really try to get Wendy out into a bunny-knowledgable foster or forever home this week, as she was still coughing a little today and has just been there SO long.

Wendy is a bit cage-defensive, but if you saw how staff handle bunnies, you would know why. I bet that with gentle care, she would be a lovebug within 2 weeks. She is curious and approaches everyone happily until you try to grab her. She was out for exercise today and when her time was up, she was easy to get back into her cage.

They all had yummy dandelions today, and got new toys, so I think it was a good weekend for them.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a foster rabbit not that long ago that did not like hands in the cage. I wouldn't either. I wait until the rabbit is out before doing the cleaning.


I'm glad June is getting out of there. She was scared and I tell she could be heading towards depression.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 11, 2007)

If I had space I would take Wendy even as a foster. But I have six now including a foster. I can picture her sitting on someone's couch cuddling with her person. She really deserves it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 11, 2007)

can i ask something , do the rabbits all go into foster or do they stay in the shelter?


----------



## MiaP (Nov 11, 2007)

Historically, there haven't been any foster homes for our bunnies to go to. I have been trying to get some in place, because the room was so horribly overcrowded. 

One of the obstacles for rabbits like Wendy is that our shelter vet staff do not know much about rabbits, so the shelter can't really offer effective medical care for the bunnies whether they are in foster care or the shelter. 

Wendy has a cough, but unless the exotics vet students from UPenn start working with our shelter again, there is no chance for her to see a vet who actually knows anything about rabbits.:X We volunteers may be able to chip in to take one bunny to a vet, but we can't afford a whole program...so it isn't a great situation.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 11, 2007)

I just realized I might not have actually answered your question! Most of the rabbits stay at the shelter--Wendy has been there for at least 11 months. We have 3 or 4 rabbits in foster care right now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 12, 2007)

i dont know if you would be interested in this but there is a store, supports rescues, that opens up space in his store to rescues and for adoptions. I could give you the email if you would be interested in maybe getting the rabbits there and trying to get them adopted. i of course dont know what PAWS policy is , or even if they would allow it but i am trying to help. It is sad the shelter is taking in exotics and doesnt get them the qualified vet care that they deserve. I cant do much in the way of volunteering because i am a good 1 1/2 hours away, but i will try to think of things.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 12, 2007)

IceQueen,

Thanks for the ideas! Yes, if there is a store who would be willing to display a bunny, that would be great. I don't think PAWS would have any problem with that as I heard they did it in the past. One issue might be if the store is far away and PAWS volunteers are supposed to be responsible for cage cleaning, etc. but if the store is nearby or has its own people for that, it'd be no problem.

The shelter has no choice but to take in exotics--they even have to take alligators, snakes, etc., because they are contracted with the city to do animal control. They are not allowed to turn any animal away, even if they can't provide care. 

And believe it or not, with intakes of 30,000 animals a year, they don't have ANY vet on staff--not just no rabbit vet--they have NO vet. No cat vet, no dog vet. They have vet techs, and one volunteer vet who comes in when he can, and UPenn students and their professor who come in at least twice a week, during the school year.

Hard to keep a vet (or anyone else) on staff when the city randomly decides not to finance the shelter for two or three months at a time whenever city finances are in a pinch, and jobs have to be slashed as there is no way to pay for them.:grumpy:


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 12, 2007)

Mia, you should contact your Philly newspapers- some good coverage of the situation might give the city the kick in the pants that it needs. What a situation. I love icequeen's idea--I hope that pans out. I wish i could volunteerquality time with the bunsbut I'm too far away. It would be great if maybe some first year vet students or local college pre-vet students would put in some timejust to give the buns some needed attention.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 12, 2007)

The local Fox affiliate features dogs and cats for adoption on Thursdays. They've actually had adoption events right at the studio. I would suggest taking a rabbit or two to show during the feature. I think the shelter is overwhelmed with cats and dogs and the small furries and other exotics tend to get overlooked.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 12, 2007)

Mia why doesnt the SPCA vets work with PACCA? Are they two completely different things. I know when i was moving out of Philly they were changing all over and i didnt get it, i mean they are only a few blocks away from each other right?



I am not arguing or anything and i commend what you and all the other people are doing, it is just very frustrating that they dont have a vet on hand or anything. I will brain storm for any and all ideas to throw your way and hopefully something will help or work out.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 12, 2007)

Poor bunnies! How sad for them. They're all gorgeous. Are the ones you listed all the buns there? Wendy really calls out to me, poor dear. I wish I could take her, I too can picture her relaxing on the couch... with ME! Too bad I'm so far away. If I lived in PA, I would most definitely get involved. Good luck!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 12, 2007)

Holy :censored2:! The Philly shelter doesn't have a vet? Your city government needs to be slapped. I'm in Sheboygan, about 50,000 people and our shelter has a vet. Thankfully decently good with rabbits too.

I hope you guys can get some help. It would be great if you could have the some of the buns in a pet store like the one IceQueen knows about. What about Petco's in your area? They also do that for rabbits if you talk to them, and have spay/neuter grants for shelter animals that will be kept in their store. I know a number of shelters in Wisconsin work through Petco to get rabbits adopted. Angieluv (member here) might know a little bit about the process. The shelter she volunteers at does the Petco thing and she actually is the one that brought it to their attention. It's a high-kill shelter and it's really saved some bunny lives there. It probably also decreases the number of mill-bred baby bunnies getting sold at Petco too, which is what they usually have unless there are shelter bunnies there.

Oh, and the Sheboygan shelter has cats at the local Petsmart. Once or twice they have put rabbits in the cat displays there because they had trouble getting certain ones adopted. It worked.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, yes, our city government DOES need to be slapped, and not just because of our poor shelter. There are DOZENS of elementary schools here with no library, or a library that is locked and not used because there is no librarian. Don't even get me started on the issue of handguns and the 400 murders per year.

Answers to some of the above questions:

The SPCA and PAWS are two different agencies, and the SPCA does help PAWS to the best of its abilities. They pull adoptable animals, provide meds that we run out of when they can, etc. However, I don't think even the SPCA has a rabbit-wise vet. PAWS is not funded for a vet at all because a vet is not needed for animal control, which is what the city is willing to fund. You can control animals by killing them, no vet needed, and that is fine with the city. So PAWS relies on volunteer vets, UPenn, and what I call "rent-a-vets", who come in to work for a day at a time and let's just say many of them are not up to snuff, even on dogs, which is probably why they are rentavets.

PAWS has already been in all the papers for the horrible conditions, multiple times, both under its old name (PACCA) and under the new one. Everyone in town has had the opportunity to read about the numbers of animals killed, the filth, the animals without food and water, etc. Yet the conditions remain. Just as they do in our schools, which are little better, and the fact is in every paper, every day.

The new management is trying to change things, but my guess is that the situation is just too big for one person or even one agency to change. In reality, cats and dogs are different enough "problems" that I think there should be seperate facilities and strategies for each. Rabbits and small animals could go where the cats go, if for no other reason than to get the bunnies away from the constant deafening barking of 120-140 dogs. Just a dream!

I doubt that staff will bring rabbits to the TV station, because they feature dogs and cats who are in immediate danger of death. "Officially", the shelter doesn't kill rabbits, so there are "officially" no rabbits in immediate danger of death. We do have rabbits who have been there for a year, so I can see staff's point that it is better to save a dog who will otherwise die than to promote a rabbit who has an indefinite amount of time left. On the other hand, rabbits matter, too, so I will ask. Maybe we could time it for an anti-Easter bunny message, too.

I asked shelter staff before about putting rabbits at Petco and was told that they never got adopted. My other fear there was that I didn't know who does the adoption application if the animal is in a shop. I have seen men at the Petco near me buying lizards and fish to fight and be killed by their other lizards or fish, on more than one occasion. In the case of the lizard, they told the sales person that was why they were buying the lizard, and the kid sold it to them anyway. So I don't want to put a bunny somewhere where there won't be any screening of adopters. On the other hand, if we can get some bunnies spayed by putting them at Petco, that would be super, so I will ask shelter staff how the application process works at shops.

As of last night, we had just six bunnies at the shelter, and we just got a third volunteer who will be concentrating on them, so I am hopeful for the time being.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 13, 2007)

Angieluv was sometimes getting rabbits sent to Petco just so they could get neutered.

I actually have one of those buns, the shelter nearly euth'ed him because he was "aggressive," let's just say that he moonlights as a therapy bunny!

Adoption applicants at Petco (or Petsmart) have to go through the rescue that the animals come from. So it would depend on your shelter's rules, whatever those may be. You might be able to add a stipulation that a prospective adopter has to meet with someone from the shelter before getting approved. I know some HRS groups and other rescues go through Petco sometimes, I'm not sure how they handle it but I know they don't let rabbits go home with just anyone.

Even just adoption days for rabbits at local pet stores might help. My shelter does that with the dogs, a volunteer takes one at at time in to the Petsmart where the cats are and sits over there talking to people, getting attention for the dog and the shelter. They most often do that with well behaved pits so people can see they're not the evil dogs the news makes them out to be. Or they organize larger events with more animals in the local mall, and advertise it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2007)

Mia you all have your work cut out for you , esp in Philly. Good luck and if i can think of anything, any ideas, come across any other places that would help you i will defintely let you know. Does Paws work with any rescues to help get the bunnies out, probablly a long shot because even most of the shelters are fill to there eyes with bunnies, and even piggies? Let me know if you are going to be at the feed store in Lansdale, i might have to stop by on my way home from the puppy mill rallys i go to.:biggrin2:


----------



## MiaP (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks. Yes PAWS will transfer animals to any shelter or 501c3 rescue organization willing to take them. Or any foster home with a vet or personal reference. Luckily for so many of our cats and dogs, guinea pigs, etc. we have a lot of active rescues around here. Any local rescue that has room for any of our buns is welcome to take them, and I personally will be so grateful to have them living in a situation where people know and care about rabbits! 

Paula from For Bunny Sake took two of our biggest bunnies last week, and we were all SO thrilled for them. You can't imagine how glad we were to know that they were finally going to have a life that wasn't filled with the sound of 120 pitbulls barking in the next room. Imagine the sleep they are getting


----------



## pla725 (Nov 13, 2007)

For Bunny Sake is overwhelmed with rabbits right now. We did have several adoptions but even than we got in some owner surrenders. Once more space opens we can take more. We do need more fosters. I will keep checking in on the situation as often as I can.


----------



## Bunnicula (Nov 13, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wendy really calls out to me, poor dear. I wish I could take her, I too can picture her relaxing on the couch... with ME!


Are you serious? Would you take her if we could find a way to transport her across the country? I mean, I know that it seems like a long-shot...but who knows what could happen if a bunch of RO members put their heads together?

I'm all about helping however I can with transport.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## MiaP (Nov 13, 2007)

Good news for Wendy--it looks like an experienced housebunny person will be picking her up on Friday! They would like more than one bunny, as they had a trio in the past, so once the shelter spays/neuters everyone, they may be back for one of the others. I am so glad I kept posting Wendy!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh it hope it is comes true for her. The poor bunny girl really deserves a great forever home. As do the others of course.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 13, 2007)

Great news about Wendy! :bunny18Mia, these buns are so lucky to have people like you and Paula.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mia and the other volunteers really deserve the credit. They did a great job with little support and little to no resources. It looks like things may change for the better if the new shelter manager is true to his word.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, it is a testament to what a couple of people can get done, if they put their minds to it. I am not too eager to pat myself on the back yet, but if we can get six regular bunny-visiting volunteers and a few bunny foster homes in place for the long run, I will at least heave a sigh of relief.

I really think a huge part of the problem was that no one knew the shelter had rabbits, and that the room was so overcrowded it seemed scary even to other shelter volunteers, so people avoided it. Now that things are a bit more under control, it seems less terrifying.

We are getting ready to paint it a pretty color, and that will be a big improvement. I hate beige!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 14, 2007)

Will they let you put anything down on the floor? In case some wants to sit down on the floor to play with a rabbit. Or even a folding chair to sit to hold a rabbit would be nice. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 14, 2007)

Nothing on the floor that would mean staff would have to do more than sweep and mop to clean...chairs would be fine I think. Maybe if we got some that were painted a color and we stencilled "Bunny Room" on the back, they wouldn't get moved to another part of the building. Good idea, and will probably result in bunnies getting more exercise.

Thanks, Paula!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe some exercise mats (1 or 2) that can be folded or rolled up and put away easily. Also, if the buns have little "accidents" on the mats, they would be easy to clean up. Are you painting on Saturday? I am so tempted to take a train down and help out.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 16, 2007)

A few bits of good news for the PAWS bunnies today:

One is that Flannel and the baby she gave birth to yesterday are doing well. UPenn vets looked at them this afternoon and said they should just be left as is--plenty of hay and water, covered up so no one can bother them.

The vet from UPenn said that they would like to continue to help with the surgeries, so hopefully we will be able to get to the point where rabbits are all spayed/neutered before they get adopted.

She also praised the improvements we've made to the room, meager as they are. She was thrilled to see that the rabbits had hay, for example.

And very importantly, they performed spay and neuter surgeries for all the bunnies who needed it. It turned out that two bunnies were already altered and we didn't know it.

My own boy, Winter, got neutered, too.

I am feeling good about our efforts tonight. 

Pikachu's mom, we haven't set a date for painting yet. We have to coordinate with at least two other volunteers as we have to complete the job between 6 pm and 10 pm in one go.

Peace, Mia










Thanks, Pikachus Mom, We haven' t set the date for painting yet. We're working on that next.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 16, 2007)

Keep you the good work. I saw on craigslist that there is an adoption event at the Fairmount Pet Store tomorrow. Besides dogs and cats it mentioned small furries would be available for adoption. Are they taking any of the rabbits? 

Flannel and herkitneed to stay together for about 6-8 weeks. That is, hopefully thekit survives. I would suggest someone try to foster them. This would increase the chances of the kit surviving. Less stress on Flannel, too.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 17, 2007)

Mia, your efforts are really paying off. Terrific job! Keep us posted!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear about Wendy!! Is this a foster home, or a permanent home? And, yes, if there had been a way to get her to me, I would have adopted her in a heart beat! 

I'm so glad that the bunny room is improving and some of them are getting foster homes and they're getting hay and toys. Way to make a difference in these bunnies lives!


----------



## MiaP (Nov 17, 2007)

Paula, 

I am not sure if that event is one of ours--Saturday is PAWS' Super Adoption Day and I think all of the volunteers will be at the shelter or at the usual Petsmarts. No rabbits are scheduled to go anywhere, that I know of, although I did just get the okay to take them to mobile adoption events. 

PAWS is opening a new adoption center in center city Philadelphia, which should be a really nice, though very small facility, and I am going to try to get a rabbit installed there once it is open.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw the ad on craigslist for the super adoption event. I also saw this ad as well:

http://www.fairmountpetshoppe.com/

One can hope that the rabbits will all get homes. How well do they screen for potential adopters? 

Also when Dr. Briscoe was there to do the spays and neuter did she adviseanyone of the potential risks for the anesthesia? Did they give any pain meds post op?


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems the gender fairy hit the PAWS shelter big time along with some human help. One of the sister rabbits that For Bunny Sake took in has delivered six little ones. Not sure who else will surprising their adopted homes with little bundles of joy. 

This what happensshelter staffdon't care and/or don't bother to learn about caring for rabbits in a shelter. At least there are volunteers who taken matters into their own hands. Of course, they can't be there every day.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2007)

:foreheadsmack::banghead:rant::soapbox:sigh:

I think that about says it all.

Any chance the vet from UPenn can spay any remaining girls?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 18, 2007)

Lurking with cyber support and positive vibes 

> for everything RO participants are doing,


----------



## pla725 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dr. Briscoe and the Penn team will be back now that Mia and Mallory and the other volunteers have cleaned up and organized the small animal room. Mia said she will make sure that all the mothers and their kits will be on the list for spaying and neutering. I hope so since it was the shelter workers' fault in the first place.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 22, 2007)

This week's updates from PAWS: We have a total of 17 babies reported as a result of the October 14th Bunny Free For All at PAWS (staff took all of the rabbits outside and put them loose together in a fenced yard so the room could be thoroughly cleaned). 

Oddly, a volunteer on the scene videotaped the rabbits in the yard, and posted the video on the volunteer forum asking "Hey, are these rabbits spayed? Should they be doing this?" 

The video clearly shows Artex, a known male, spending some special time with Lily and with Wendy. Lily had 6 babies, Wendy had 10. Flannel isn't shown on the video, but since she had babies too, we are guessing she was involved. 

Paula informed me that some of Lily's babies look like their father could by my bunny, Winter, who was an intact male living at the shelter at that time. He is white with black spots going down his spine, and so are they. I have reprimanded Winter sternly for his involvement in this fiasco. He responded by wiggling his nose.

At the beginning of the week we had just three bunnies left at the shelter: Onyx, Cookie and Cinder. Onyx got adopted by a great bunny-experienced home, and Cookie was also adopted, though none of us volunteers were there, so we don't know by whom.

So, Cinder spent a night alone in the bunny room, and then yesterday we had two new arrivals, one of whom was caught by animal control as a stray. They are Hoppie and Marshmallow, genders unknown. 

So, tomorrow I will go to the shelter and see the new buns, and try to get the ball rolling toward getting them sexed/fixed/adopted, hopefully in that order!

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 22, 2007)

oh man you were so close with them adopted now you have all those babies :shock: uugggghhhhh what were they thinking, or not thinking, when they put them together. I dont want to hear that they didnt know, you know what is going to happen when you put unnutered cats and dogs together?????? This has to be frustrating becasue you are all doing all this work and then someone does something like that, its not like rabbits are a hot commodity and you have people lining up around the corner for them, uuggghhh i am so frustrated for you ,lol. Well i hope you have fast sucess on getting all them babies adopted


----------



## MiaP (Nov 24, 2007)

I visited the shelter today and watched as an experienced vet tech (who used to work at UPenn) sexed both of the new bunnies. Marshmallow the pink-eyed white is an intact male, and Hoppie the brown and white is a girl. 

I am worried about Hoppie because she came in with a few bald patches and is quite thin. According to her owner surrender paperwork, she was a classroom bunny for an afterschool program, and the teacher felt like the stress of so many kids was causing her to overgroom and create bald patches. Also, she was biting folks.

So, of course, what do you do with a stressed out bunny? Take her to the animal shelter! 

Anyway, Hoppie seems to not be eating her pellets, but she really went after the kale and alfalfa sprouts I brought today. I also left her well supplied with hay. I am putting a notice on the volunteer board asking everyone who visits the shelter to make sure she has hay and if possible, fresh produce. And I am trying to get her a fosterhome. 

According to the vet tech who did her intake and looked at her again today, her bald spots look better than they did when she came in. Hard to believe the shelter is less stressful than a classroom.

Hoppie seemed quite friendly and tame to me, and to the volunteer who spent time with her on Wednesday.

Otherwise, things were good at the shelter for the bunnies today. The room was perectly clean, everyone had a clean cage and food and water, and toys. They had time out of their cages on Wednesday and again today, and will have more on Sunday. And there are only three of them!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mia as long asHoppie is eating the hay and greens that is good. Rabbits don't necessarily need pellets. It is really just a suppliment. 

I guess she was biting people because the kids were poking her through the cage. And, probably because of the noise. Rabbitssleep during the day.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just saw the craigslist listing for Cinder. I noticed that she is on wire. Wire is not good for the feet. She needs something like a grass mat to cushion her feet.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 24, 2007)

I know the pellets aren't needed for nutrition but they are all the shelter staff feeds, so unless volunteers go in and give hay or produce, I'm afraid she'll continue to lose weight. I am working to find her a foster home so it won't be an issue...meanwhile, hopefully volunteers will be able to keep a steady stream of produce and hay coming in.

About the wire, I put slabs and slabs of newspaper in her cage to take her weight off the wire. Grass mats will be thrown away by staff. We have several cages with plastic bottoms but none of them are as large as the wire-bottom ones, and I thought more space was important since she is in there non-stop. But I can switch her if needed.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry I didn't mean to stop feeding her the pellets. I would have Hoppie checked over by the vet when she is scheduled to come next. The loss weight could be caused by a number of things.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 26, 2007)

Watching and praying, staying hopeful. Thinking of your efforts. Please provide updates as you can.


----------



## MiaP (Nov 26, 2007)

Lucky for Hoppie, she was adopted on Saturday, and a volunteer was there to process the adoption so her adopters know what she's been through and are better equipped to keep her on the road to recovery.

Sadly for Cinder, she is still waiting. I will just keep advertising her.

New guy Marshmallow is still too timid to come out of his cage during playtime, but is eating well and healthy. 

It is great to see how clean the room is every time we visit now. Apparently, it is a lot easier for staff to keep up after two or three rabbits than it is twenty-one :shock:


----------



## pla725 (Nov 26, 2007)

Good news. Cinder will find her forever home. It just has to be the right one.


----------

